# How can i hack CDMA fone to GSM?



## young_joz (Apr 6, 2008)

I plannin to buy one Virgin Mobile (CDMA) but its cheap and good. But i think after some months/year .. I'll probably want to switch to other.. so is there a way to hack the phone (CDMA) into GSM?


----------



## iChaitanya (Apr 6, 2008)

LOL!

No way!
You can't convert a CDMA phone in to a GSM!


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 6, 2008)

why not.. It can be done... just keep the CDMA phone in the microwave

after exactly 17 minutes and 24 seconds take it out and drop it into a can of water... then dry in the sun

now your mobile is a GSM handset




-legal disclaimer: dont try this out fool.. I'm kidding-

_


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 6, 2008)

^ 


Remove *CD* and *A* in *CDMA* and add *GS* in front of *M

there u go!
*


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Apr 6, 2008)

k...now stop making fun of dat......


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 6, 2008)

^ do u have the solution?


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 6, 2008)

Haha Great thread


----------



## shashank_re (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey Giga, you are doing too much CET or what saying add and subtract

Back to the topic, If you can convert Linux to Windows,then you can convert GSM to CDMA or viceversa(not just appearance). 
 Now ask yourself:
If you are computer techie:
1) Can i convert Linux to Windows?
 Or If you are a Sexpert :
2) Can i convert boy to girl?
Or If you are a Student :
3) Can i convert Biology in to Mathematics?


Please do answer the questions.I know this post is Wierd! But you question is more wierd


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 6, 2008)

Technically the second thing can be done but the phones can not be converted.


----------



## shashank_re (Apr 6, 2008)

Ya i know that.But a lot of "THINGS" have to be changed to do that and still there wont be perfection.
  Same goes for CDMA to GSM.Openup the mobile and remove full circuitry and replace it with GSM circuitry!


----------

